# LSD mit mehr Federqweg ?



## bluesky (18. Juni 2003)

Hi 

ich würde gerne wissen ob es von bergwerk einen lsd rahmen mit so 110 bis 140 mm federweg geben wird oder ob zumindest was geplant ist ...

merida will einen im herbst vorstellen


----------



## AnthonyXIV (18. Juni 2003)

@ Engel, 

bei Bergwerk soll das Faunus LSD ein absolutes Racebike bleiben. Denn nur hier spielt es seine Vorteile aus! In dem Bereich kommt 2004 kein neues Modell! Im Bereich Enduro haben wir aber ein neues Modell vorgestellt. 

happy trailz

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

wo wurde das neue Enduro-Modell vorgestellt? Auf eurer Web-Site habe ich es leider nicht finden können. Gibts da irgendwo schon Bilder oder Specs (lechz!).

Viele Grüße
Stefan

P.S. Habe gerade die Infos zwei Threads weiter oben gefunden. Hoffentlich ist die Eurobike bald rum, dass die Website aktualisiert wird. Gibts diesmal auch wieder PDFs zu den einzelnen Modellen? Die fand ich 2002 nämlich schön kompakt, für 2003 hab ich mir das ganze selbst zusammenstellen müssen.


----------

